#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE- Mains - Advance 2015 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Nagaland btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities

## jaivinder

*

NIT Nagaland Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Nagaland Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*NIT Nagaland Admission:* JEE Mains.


*CONNECTIVITY:* 

*Nearest Airport:* Dimapur Airport
*Distance from Airport:* 13.5 km
*Nearest Railway Station:* Dimapur Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station:* 19 km


*NIT Nagaland Branches In Engineering:
*

 Electronics & Communication Engineering Computer Science & Engineering Electrical & Electronics Engineering


*National Institute of Technology Nagaland First Round Opening and Closing Ranks Cutoff 2014.
*
*Category*
*Quota*
*Opening Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*5 Yrs. Dual degree BSc & MSc (Material Science)*

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
840910
840910

Open Rank
All India Candidate
31534
37884

Open PwD  Rank
All India Candidate
375159
375159

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
41925
44602

SC Rank
All India Candidate
152083
157929

ST Rank
All India Candidate
254773
254773

*Computer Science & Engineering*

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
238500
767396

Open Rank
All India Candidate
17446
22530

Open PwD  Rank
All India Candidate
170425
170425

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
28635
30176

SC Rank
All India Candidate
80618
106538

ST Rank
All India Candidate
181440
181440

*Electrical & Electronics Engineering*

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
347088
663287

Open Rank
All India Candidate
23417
27258

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
27682
32803

SC Rank
All India Candidate
114949
119638

ST Rank
All India Candidate
168996
168996

*Electronics & Communication Engineering*

ST Rank
Home State Candidate
184679
736967

Open Rank
All India Candidate
22811
25697

OBC Rank
All India Candidate
28999
32511

OBC PwD Rank
All India Candidate
164085
164085

SC Rank
All India Candidate
101449
115366

ST Rank
All India Candidate
180973
180973



*To get more details of 2nd, 3rd, 4th and spot round cut-off refer the attachments*


*NIT Nagaland Fee Structure For Engineering:
*
*FEE STRUCTURE In RUPEES:*
*Institute Fees*


*A. One time Fees*


Admission fee
200

Grade card
150

Medical Exam fee
100

Alumni Life Membership
500

Institute Deposit (Refundable)
3000

Library Deposit (Refundable)
500

*Total A*
*4450*

*B. Semester Fees*


Tuition fee
17500

Computer Fee
1000

Internet charges
300

Libraryfee
1000

Examination fee
350

Registration-Enrolment fee
200

Association and Cultural fee
1000

Students Aid Fee
200

Sports Center
100

Medical and insurancefee
200

*Total B*
*21850*

*Total (A+B)*
*26300*

*Hostel Fees*


*C. One time Fees (For Hostel)*


Hostel Admission fee
300

Hostel Deposit (Refundable)
3000

*Total C*
*3300*

*D. Semester Fees (For Hostel)*


Establishment charges
4000

Mess Advance (Dining Charges)
12000

Hostel Seat Rent, Fan, Elec. & Water Charges
4000

*Total D*
*20000*

*Total (C+D)*
*23300*



*PLACEMENTS* *:* First batch to pass out in 2014.*

NIT Nagaland Campus & Intra Facilities:* 


LibraryData CentreHostelsBank & ATMMedicalPost OfficeSports FacilitiesCanteen
 
*NIT Nagaland Hostel & Mess Facilities:* NA.

*NIT Nagaland Address:* NIT Nagaland, Dimapur, Nagaland, India.








  Similar Threads: NIT Manipur btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT Delhi btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities NIT Nagaland btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Nagaland btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

